# VIP722K Inexplicable Loss of Picture and Sound



## micro777 (May 1, 2011)

Year and half ago had Dish Network installed. VIP722K in living room and VIP612 for two bedrooms. Have had no problems until after changed living room tv for a Sanyo DP42840 HDTV and had Dish add HD. Also,connected VIP722K to Sanyo with HDMI cable. BTW, live in pre-wired apartment with dishes on Southend of building. 

The problem is: For no explainable reason the VIP722K drops the signal to the Sanyo hdtv-"No Signal" pops-up on screen. Also when pausing playback of prerecorded program same thing occurs. Called Dish Customer Support and was told to shutoff VIP722K and unplug power. This didn't fix the problem; so Customer Support tech said she could see the problem and arranged to send a replacement VIP722K. However, after installing and calling Customer Support to activate; in a day or two experienced same problem. After putting up with this problem for about a month; my son moved the Sanyo into his room and moved his SD TV into living room. The unexplained signal loss with VIP722K stopped and the Sanyo works fine-even with paused program for 1\2 hour-when hooked up to VIP612 in son's bedroom.

Would appreciate any assistance.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm sure your son hopes this never gets fixed 

Are you using the same HDMI cable in your son's room?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like HDMI handshake problems between 722 and your Sanyo.

Have you checked to see if Sanyo has an updated firmware for your set?

Did you try component/toslink comection to the Sanyo?


----------



## micro777 (May 1, 2011)

Yes the same HDMI cable is being used in son's room.
I don't know how to check for Sanyo firmware version or how to do update.
Also what is component/toslink?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Component is the use of the red/green/blue cables on the back of the receiver/display to display analog HD picture.

Toslink is the optical output from the back of the receiver.

HDMI is known to be rather finicky, many opt to use component HD connections as they are just as good in picture quality without the handshake problems in HDMI.

HDMI might have an advantage when producers start restricting the receiver's ability to output component, but very few are.


----------



## micro777 (May 1, 2011)

The Sanyo is now running without loss of signal in my son's room for 5 days now-using the same HDMI cable that was used when connected to the VIP722K in the living room.
Also, no I haven't used the Component connections with R/W/Y RCA cables; but CRT TV is connected via a RG6 cable. And now the signal to the CRT TV is beginning to mysteriously drop without warning and I Think the 722K reboots. By using the standard Shut off power and unplug power cord the searching window appears. It seems to solidly indicate to me that the 722K is at fault. Can you agree with this idea?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup. Call Dish.


----------

